# John Meadows | Heavy Rack Pulls | Workout to Blast your Back



## ProFIT (Nov 2, 2017)

Heavy Rack Pulls | Workout to Blast your Back - YouTube


----------



## pitshack (Nov 2, 2017)

I love heavy rack pulls. Great for the back but equally effective for the hams and glutes!


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 2, 2017)

pitshack said:


> I love heavy rack pulls. Great for the back but equally effective for the hams and glutes!



I do them as well or a Dorian style deadlift.


----------



## grizz (Nov 4, 2017)

I love rackpulls like that when prepping for a strongman show.


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 6, 2017)

I watched this yesterday. Great video and good motivation for my back day.


----------



## striffe (Nov 11, 2017)

I liked the way he done the seated cable rows. I will try them out next back day.


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 12, 2017)

striffe said:


> I liked the way he done the seated cable rows. I will try them out next back day.



A little variation but that was new to me too. I have tried it and I rate it. I rotate form on seated cable rows depending on what part of my back I am focusing on.


----------



## Viking (Nov 13, 2017)

Good video. Some good tips in there.


----------



## odin (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for posting. Going to check out his other videos now. It looks like he is putting out a lot of content now.


----------



## Victory (Dec 11, 2017)

I have enjoyed all the training vids recently. Keep them coming!


----------



## BillyBonez (Dec 18, 2017)

Meadows is my favorite BB'er. Learned a lot from him. Great, humble guy
And Ivana is cute as hell!


----------



## Jim550 (Dec 25, 2017)

Good video!  I really like rack pulls, all great exercises in the video.  I also really like the kettle bell exercise which is a regular exercise I do for back except I do them with dumbbells and start with them in front of me with a horizontal grip and transition to a vertical grip.


----------



## ketsugo (Apr 29, 2018)

Bump rack pulls main part of my back


----------



## EMPIREMIND (Jun 29, 2018)

I've been doing alot of mountaindog workouts, just rotating through the workout of the months from his site for now before I start one of his full programs. Especially the way he lays everything out and the order of the different exercises, these are very effective...  I had done one workout the other day it was 6 working supersets of rack pulls for 5 and wide grip pull ups for 6. Another one was one massive clusterset with a weight you can do for 5. Do 15 singles worth ten seconds rest in between each rep. Nasty stuff.


----------



## jp82088 (Aug 4, 2018)

I am deff trying this! hahahahaha


----------

